# Edit: Kitten is doing great! (pictures added)



## jazzybff (Jun 24, 2008)

Just a few seconds ago, I heard a LOUD meow. I looked outside and I saw this little body with huge ears. I turned on the light, and there was a little kitten. It ran away. So later, I decided to turn off my porch lights and go outside. Wow (idk why i started doing this) i start to meow like a cat. I heard a echo. It was the kitten. I kept meow until I found the little guy hiding under my lawn mower. I picked him up and brought him inside the house and fed him/her. it's about 3-4 weeks old. HE IS VERY SKINNY AND I DID NOT SEE HIS MOTHER WHILE I WAS OUTSIDE. It has fleas too. What do I do?
Scroll Down For Pictures


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: I don't know where else to put this (I JUST FOUND A*

oh god I had this situation once

Take him to the vet ASAP and have them do what they can for him, then bring the booger home and keep him


----------



## CrazyBones (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: I don't know where else to put this (I JUST FOUND A*

Well, feed him, and bath him if you have any dog/cat shampoo, if you have any pets, and take him to the rspca if you don't want to keep him.


----------



## jazzybff (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: I don't know where else to put this (I JUST FOUND A*

Thank heaven my grandma works at the ASPCA. I gave him a pocket hammock to snuggle up with. He's being fed kitten chow soaked in a formula of milk for kittens. I am so thankful that the little bugger knows how to use the kitty box. He's gonna go to the vet this weekend. He also has fleas that I'll get treated


----------



## CrazyBones (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: I don't know where else to put this (I JUST FOUND A*

Great, thats good to hear...
hope the bugger gets well lol


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: I don't know where else to put this (I JUST FOUND A*

the best way to get rid of fleas on a kitten so young would be to bath it and use a fine comb to go through the fur, should get them away. i know when i got a kitten years ago that had fleas the vet was reluctant to use flea treatment since he was so young.

good luck and keep us posted on how the kitten is doing


----------



## jazzybff (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: I don't know where else to put this (I JUST FOUND A*



melon said:


> the best way to get rid of fleas on a kitten so young would be to bath it and use a fine comb to go through the fur, should get them away. i know when i got a kitten years ago that had fleas the vet was reluctant to use flea treatment since he was so young.
> 
> good luck and keep us posted on how the kitten is doing


Thank you! I will give him a (traumatizing) bath today :twisted: I will also post pictures.


----------



## hayleyingham (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: I don't know where else to put this (I JUST FOUND A*

when i first adopted my cat she had been a stray and was flea and dirt ridden and full of matts, i got a nit comb to get as much out as possible becasue she was too skinny to anethatise to get clipped and she suprising loved it and helped me at the same time

keep up posted on how shes doing


----------



## jazzybff (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: I don't know where else to put this (I JUST FOUND A*

I gonna break out the camera here soon. So keep checking by.

*Edit:* I finally took some pictures! His Name is Dobby (from harry potter)
"What's that coming towards me?"








Uncle Yogi: "Just cleaning the food off of his lips momma" Dobby: "He smells like dirty socks!"


----------



## Neverstrayed (Jun 16, 2008)

That's adorable! I wants me a kitty friend for my ratties hehe.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Does he get on ok with your rat?


----------



## SteakBreakfast (Jul 23, 2008)

I have eight kittens right now and some are terrified of the rats but some love to play with them. Trixie has accepted one into the mischief. She keeps on humping poor Bruce. She's gonna get swatted eventually. The kittens are eight weeks right now. I wonder if they are introduced that early will they be cool with rats when they are adults? Nature might kick in when they get to be real cats. It probably depends on the personality. I am not keeping my kittens so I can't find out... keep me posted!


----------

